
Googlers Living at Google: Tiny Spaces, Probably No Sex - vishnuks
http://recode.net/2015/10/20/googlers-living-at-google-tiny-spaces-probably-no-sex/
======
adultSwim
Great reminder of the thousands forced to do this (and without a Google-level
salary or the many amenities). We normally call people who live out of cars
homeless.

------
ALee
Singapore previously had very small micro-apartments that housed a single
person and things folded in/out. Singapore started zoning out these apartments
because they were seeing population growth from replacement declining. Just a
fun fact.

------
digital_ins
This article implies that engineers who go on to work at Google probably
enjoyed tremendously healthy sex lives before they went to work there.

